# Canada takes Gold! Wins Mens Hockey.



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

What an amazing game!

full on respect to the American hockey teams. You beat us the first time in the mens and that game was close.

I think you guys had a great team; especially Miller. He was just incredible.

But what a great game! What a great finish! 

Canada has now won the most gold medals of any country ever at the winter games!

I was so dissapointed in how Canada they played in the last 15 min of the third. they were playing to stay alive, not to win.

They came back with a vengeance in OT. The US had nothing to offer in OT at all. We had them pressured and on the run. 

Great game from our boys and The Kid comes through when it counts the most.

Big ups for coming back after having the game tied. It is really hard to get motivated after having the game tioed with 24 seconds left.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Ape City said:


> What an amazing game!
> 
> full on respect to the American hockey teams. You beat us the first time in the mens and it isn't like that game was close.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Ape City, and CONGRATULATIONS AND VERY MUCH RESPECT TO CANADA AND IT'S ATHLETES FOR THEIR SUCCESS!!!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Amazing game..... but I'm pretty disappointed. I feel like the US team was the most solid all around. Total domination of every opponent throughout the tournament until the final game.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I was bummed but getting over it and congrats to all of you Canadians, buddy!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know that is gonna be an epic win for Canada to look back on in 20 years. Think about it the Shoot out with the Swiss then the loss to the US team. Then the comeback by the US in the finals with a dramatic goal to tie up the game with less than 30 seconds on the clock. Hell even the fact that Crosby who is sure to be a legend scored the winning goal will add to its legacy.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

O Canada!

Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!

From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

enceledus said:


> Amazing game..... but I'm pretty disappointed. I feel like the US team was the most solid all around. Total domination of every opponent throughout the tournament until the final game.


Well we did outshoot you 2-1 in the first game. Miller was the star of that game far an away. He won the game.

So I wouldn't call that domination.

edit: oh and the last goal was an empty net goal.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

now they should let the amateurs play again.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You know that is gonna be an epic win for Canada to look back on in 20 years. Think about it the Shoot out with the Swiss then the loss to the US team. Then the comeback by the US in the finals with a dramatic goal to tie up the game with less than 30 seconds on the clock. Hell even the fact that Crosby who is sure to be a legend scored the winning goal will add to its legacy.


Totally agree.

Even if we do it in 2014 again it will be hard to top the feeling of these olympics.


----------



## noved (Feb 16, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Well we did outshoot you 2-1 in the first game. Miller was the star of that game far an away. He won the game.
> 
> So I wouldn't call that domination.
> 
> edit: oh and the last goal was an empty net goal.



I was going to say the same thing. Shots on goal were around 41 to 19 for Canada Miller definitely won that first game for the US. It is possible to be the better team and still loose. 

Great game today though by both teams. One of the best I watched in years.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I actually think this was the best hockey game Ive ever watched. 
Is that bad?:confused02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I actually think this was the best hockey game Ive ever watched.
> Is that bad?:confused02:


No I thought it was pretty amazing, too. Definitely some bias, though.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

People should give more love to Iginla, dude made the pass on his knees to Sid so he could score that goal. This win is going down in history books; if I didn't know better, I would say the whole thing was scripted.

Canada loses a heartbreaking 5-3 in the prelims despite out shooting the US 40-20(ish). Goes to dominate our arch rivals the Russians 7-3 to break the 50 year drought. Then we play a game against the Slovaks who upset both the Russians and Swedes (who are the defending champions) in a close 3-2 game.

Finally, at the gold medal game we go up 2-0 to only have the Americans climb back and score the tying goal with only 25s left to go. Then we come out guns blazing in OT and pressure the Americans until Sid the Kid scores the game winning goal. How crazy is that?


----------



## Yanal (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes,the reason why I was inactive was that I was viewing the Olympics(mens hockey),an excellent deserving medal showing what Canada did. Most of the time Crosby was invisible at times but he sure wasn't invisible when he took the feed from Jarome Iginla,who is the Calgary Flames captain(alternate captain of Team Canada). I was also disappointed in how Canada played on the last few minutes especially of lack of awarness around Luongo leaving Parise his goal that not only Luongo but anybody would have trouble saving,having two guys screening him. Nonetheless Canada has won gold. That's the difference between Luongo and Brodeur,thank God head coach of Canada decided to go along with Luongo rather then Brodeur. Shows the team Canada has improved massively over 4 years,after finishing 7th in the tournament in Turrin now placing # 1 in the Vancouver 2010 olympics.


Ape City said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Even if we do it in 2014 again it will be hard to top the feeling of these
> olympics.


That is IF the NHL decides to allow the players to visit as I do admit it does affect the schedule and players. But hopefully let's see in 4 years, shall we?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Now for someone who isn't exposed to much NHL as I live in Australia, I watched this game and loved it. Such an exciting game.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was very disappointed with the outcome of this game but America did better than expected. Luongo was pretty crappy though. He is an amazing goaltender usually but he had zero puck control that night and I was so frustrated that the US players weren't capitalizing on those rebound chances. As soon as they started doing it, they tied the game up. 

Congrats to team Canada though. They had an amazing team full of superstar players. I actually like a lot of the players that are on that team, just had to root for my home country. I just wish anybody besides Crosby would have scored the winning goal. I can't stand Crosby even the slightest bit. :boo01:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

The Americans got lucky the 1st game. Played much better then 2nd game.

Parise is a beast, i was saying that all night long, if i could pick one American to come play for Canada, its him. Makes sense considering his father is a canadian hockey hero from 1972.

I cant stand Brian Burke and Ron Wilson. two leafs losers. nice to see them lose again.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Parise was very good. I thought Kane played very well too.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Rated said:


> ...
> Goes to dominate our arch rivals the Russians 7-3 to break the 50 year drought.
> ...


There were guys at the gym talking about how the Russians were out party'n the night before that game.

I think we got our Vancouver Ho's to thank for their lack luster performance... way to go Vancouver Ho's!

Note: Vancouver's athletes village used 100k of condoms for the 3k of athletes being housed there... dang, party central


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

alizio said:


> The Americans got lucky the 1st game. Played much better then 2nd game.
> 
> Parise is a beast, i was saying that all night long, if i could pick one American to come play for Canada, its him. Makes sense considering his father is a canadian hockey hero from 1972.
> 
> I cant stand Brian Burke and Ron Wilson. two leafs losers. nice to see them lose again.


I don't consider that a lucky win. They were outshot by a longshot but they made the most of their oppurtunities and Miller was playing incredible that night. I don't think it is luck. USA's goalie just had a much better game than Canada's did.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

enceledus said:


> Amazing game..... but I'm pretty disappointed. I feel like the US team was the most solid all around. Total domination of every opponent throughout the tournament until the final game.


I strongly disagree with that. What about the first US-Canada game? That was not close to "total domination" that game was determined by 2 men; Miller and Brodeur. Canada was playing very well; Ryan Miller stole that hockey game and yes he is incredible

But...this was by far the highest level of hockey I have ever witnessed. 

Theres a new stat apparently 80% of Canadians saw some part of the hockey game. Lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rockstar189 said:


> I strongly disagree with that. What about the first US-Canada game? That was not close to "total domination" that game was determined by 2 men; Miller and Brodeur. Canada was playing very well; Ryan Miller stole that hockey game and yes he is incredible
> 
> But...this was by far the highest level of hockey I have ever witnessed.
> 
> Theres a new stat apparently 80% of Canadians saw some part of the hockey game. Lol


The americans made the most of their oppurtunities. I think that both of Canada's goalies played worse than they normally do. Brodeur has been around awhile but is usually a solid goaltender and I was surprised that Luongo was having such a hard time with puck control in the final game.

America's forwards also decided that game, they got a decent amount of shots and they scored plenty of goals. The only part of the team that was slacking that night was the defense.


----------

